

Craigslist hacked? - andor436

Going to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.craigslist.org redirects to a youtube video.
======
andor436
Aha nevermind!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8651303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8651303)

